# Have to cut my cycle short due to injury. Its been 2.5 weeks. PCT?



## beerpong4life (Jul 30, 2020)

I was taking 400mg of test weekly on Mondays and Thursdays. I am 2.5 weeks in and i need to take off 4 weeks due to an injury. 
What PCT, if any, would you suggest i do?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 31, 2020)

how do you know u will be healed in 4 weeks?.


----------



## beerpong4life (Jul 31, 2020)

I suppose I do not know. But i have made the decision to stop taking test and get 100% healthy before I start the cycle again. So with that being said, what do you suggest as PCT, if any?


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2020)

Nothing. It's only been 2.5 weeks. You'll be fine.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 31, 2020)

You don’t mention what ester of test you were using. If it was test e or c  you might want to think about running a small pct just in case. There will be suppression from being shut down for over a month.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 31, 2020)

DOOM said:


> You don’t mention what ester of test you were using. If it was test e or c  you might want to think about running a small pct just in case. There will be suppression from being shut down for over a month.



he said only 2.5 weeks in. You should be good to just stop and get healthy before running again.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 31, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> he said only 2.5 weeks in. You should be good to just stop and get healthy before running again.


 Yeah I know what he said. Test c has a 10 day half life. The test will take over 2 additional weeks to clear. There is a possibility of complete shutdown at the very least serious suppression. 

This is not the same as taking dbol  for a week or running a week of test prop. You don’t know what your talking about!!


----------



## DOOM (Jul 31, 2020)

No harm in running a 2-3 week pct of tamoxifen and clomid but only after the test has cleared. Which should be about two weeks from NOW! 

Better safe then sorry!


----------



## beerpong4life (Aug 1, 2020)

DOOM said:


> You don’t mention what ester of test you were using. If it was test e or c  you might want to think about running a small pct just in case. There will be suppression from being shut down for over a month.



Test e. What doses would you recommend for pct?


----------



## brock8282 (Aug 1, 2020)

What’s your plan for when you are healed, if you are just going back on in 4 weeks or so once you are healed (not that I recommend that) then pct is probably pointless. You won’t be able to recover your test completely that quick if you are shutdown


----------



## snake (Aug 1, 2020)

Your PCT question has been answered.

You have a wealth of information at your finger tips so it would be in your best interest to discuss your injury and how you came to the conclusion of stopping the cycle. Injuries suck and I'm sorry to hear you're going through this. Still the guys and gals here have seen and done it all. You're cutting yourself short if you plan on just engaging on this one issue.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 1, 2020)

Clicksters dunno! Lmao!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 2, 2020)

beerpong4life said:


> Test e. What doses would you recommend for pct?



2.5 weeks you’re 5 shots in. Like snake said it’s up to you now to decide what’s best.


----------



## beerpong4life (Aug 3, 2020)

I fractured my wrist. 4-6 weeks recovery


----------



## DOOM (Aug 3, 2020)

beerpong4life said:


> I fractured my wrist. 4-6 weeks recovery


Don’t sell yourself short? Ha, JK! I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Massacre (Aug 4, 2020)

I've had my share of injuries that have set me back. They suck! I hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 13, 2020)

Damn I hate to hear this the same thing happened to me last November. I’m finally going in 09-25 for shoulder surgery I haven’t lifted since.


----------



## Blacktail (Aug 14, 2020)

Or you could completely focus on your legs this cycle. Just a thought.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 15, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Or you could completely focus on your legs this cycle. Just a thought.


Yea no thanks lol


----------

